# Nov 22nd Race at Medora Ave Raceway



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race at my house Nov 22 in Portage Indiana GLSS rules.doors open at 10:30 racing starts at 12. We will race skinny tire,fat tire and dune buggys,$7 entry for racing,lunch and plaques.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

In for 2


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I plan on being thjere to:wave:


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry Rick out of town


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Should be there!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Should make it unless I am heading out east. Will keep you posted. :dude:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Michelle will be out of town for this race..im flying solo


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Track is clean and fast!


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry Boys Try Not To Have To Much Fun Without Me Pick Up Some Work For A Couple Of Weeks Possibly 6 Tens WHOOO WHO! Everybody Have A Great Thanksgiving! Flyin Brian


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

if its 6-10s you will be off on sunday


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Track going to still be open today?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

snow?
git er dun!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Track going to still be open today?


Why not ? a little snow?:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for coming guys results and pics on the glss Facebook page


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for having us Brownie..always a blast


----------

